# Marietta bank fishing



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Planning a trip in early june to fish marietta area for cats. Never fished the ohio before and would like some info on public areas for bank fishing. Also would like any info on good bait shops in the area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cut (Jul 30, 2009)

Me too I'm coming down there then


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

You can fish from the bank numerous places right in downtown Marietta. There is access at the junction of the Muskingum River and the Ohio right behind the Laffayett(sp) Hotel. There are a couple city parks along the Muskingum right above the Ohio River. There is a little "park" area right above the Williamstown Bridge on the Ohio side. There is access on the WV side at the Willamstown Boat Ramp-lots of fishing there-check your regulations. There is a Boat Ramp upstream of the Ohio near the Fairgrounds. There is Devols Dam upstream of the Ohio on the Muskingum River that has a pretty nice access and good fishing about 4 miles up Rt. 60. That should give you a start.


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info PJF


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

If you're looking to catch shovelheads the end of may might be better. Normally they're real close to going on bed first/ second week of june.


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

That's when I would like to go but my brothers in law can't make it til after their kids softball season ends. I might head down in the next couple of weeks for a solo trip just to try to get a better idea of where to go when the three of us head down later on.


----------

